# 2K paint scratching easily? Can I clear coat over?



## souster4 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi guys

Recently been painting some car parts in 2k satin black, and 2k gloss black. 
Both from different paint manufacturers, and I'm having the same issues with both. 

They seem to be scratching very easily, mainly surface scratches or harsh swirls rather than deep scratches. Mainly if there is dust on your hands, but I'm dreading any sort of road grime or bird poo, as it will ruin the paint.
Have been Using the correct ratios for mixing using paint mixing cups etc. 
Any ideas what could be causing this?

Can i clear coat over the 2k gloss black? If so, what grit paper should I wet flat with? 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Putting a modern 2K clear coat over it will definitely make it more hard wearing but anything black is always going to show swirl marks and scratches more than any other colour. 

You can buy 2K matte clear coat if that’s what you want too.

Sand them down wet with P1200 wet or dry and clear coat them.


----------



## souster4 (Jun 30, 2011)

Barbel330 said:


> Putting a modern 2K clear coat over it will definitely make it more hard wearing but anything black is always going to show swirl marks and scratches more than any other colour.
> 
> You can buy 2K matte clear coat if that's what you want too.
> 
> Sand them down wet with P1200 wet or dry and clear coat them.


Thanks alot mate. Big help will get onto that thanks


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

souster4 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Recently been painting some car parts in 2k satin black, and 2k gloss black.
> Both from different paint manufacturers, and I'm having the same issues with both.
> ...


Be sure to use flexible paints if there is any chance it wil lflex or youll get cracks.

Paint is soft for about 3 months, and clearcoat is your protection. The harder the CC the less it will scratch.


----------

